# Methoden in JSTL



## Sanix (30. Nov 2006)

Ich habe ein Objekt, dass mir eine Zahl liefert. Diese stelle ich dar mit cut. Nun möchte ich noch 1000er - Separatoren hinzufügen, aber wie wende ich eine Methode innerhalb dieses Cuts an?


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (30. Nov 2006)

```
<%@ taglib uri='http://java.sun.com/jstl/fmt' prefix='fmt'%>
```

Binde diese Tag Library ein und du erhältst Tags zur Formatierung.


----------



## Sanix (1. Dez 2006)

Ja, danke. Funktioniert.
Nun möchte ich jedoch jede 2. Zeile mit einer anderen Formatierungh haben. Ein Klasse dafür habe ich aber theoretisch sollte ich die im jsp - File instanzieren, da es ja etwas mit Design zu tun hat.


----------

